# from all the supplements you tried so far, best one?



## jasonz (Apr 11, 2004)

from all the supplements you tried so far, which one is the best for you and elaborate more on it. i am sure this would serve as a useful guide for people over here.


----------



## captainxo (Oct 16, 2006)

Fish Oil supplements. I take about 1g of EPA per day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

I would have to say 100mg of Ginseng three times a day. It supports energy.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Creatine.

Had a dramatic effect on my energy, strength, size and weight. 

What kind of supplements are you looking for?

A multivitamin is probably a good place to start.


----------



## smithy (Jul 25, 2006)

I've taken creatine.but i had to stop because it made my hair fall out.
i read its happened to a few other people has well.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

smithy said:


> I've taken creatine.but i had to stop because it made my hair fall out.
> i read its happened to a few other people has well.


is that true? ive noticed im losing some, but maybe its my imagination or it could be genetic and not related to the creatine. anyway, i also take protein powder, and dextrose and maltodextrin for that insulin spike right after the workout


----------



## smithy (Jul 25, 2006)

Blue Oval said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken creatine.but i had to stop because it made my hair fall out.
> ...


i took creatine for about 3 months. i noticed alot of hair in the bath tub after washing my hair.my hair had certainly thinned out. i cant be sure 100% if it was the creatine. and theres no real proven evidence that it actualy can. but i've searched on google.com. and it seems to of happened to other people aswell..so maybe there is a connection


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

good enough for me, im putting that stuff on hold now. too bad because it does make you bigger, even if it is mostly water


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

creatine wont effect your hair falling out. Creatine is in foods we eat every day and it is naturally produced by the body. It doesnt effect your testosterone or DHT. These are the two horomones that can effect your hair falling out.

Perhaps it was just coincidence that you started balding around the same time you started taking creatine. 

Im not trying to be rude, but I dont like seeing false information spread around. I see lots of crazy claims about creatine that have no science backing them. You can google creatine causing acne and mood swings too.

Many kids who start losing hair at a young age immediatly assume it must be something causing it. In most cases its just a genetic disposition to male pattern baldness. I started losing my hair at 19 so I can definatly feel sympathetic to what you are going through.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

creatine ethyl ester with nitric oxide boosters really gave me lots of energy and more energy equals better mood.

phenibut- when it kicks in it destroys all anxiety 2-4 grams once every few weeks

glutamine- energy boost with less anxiety. boosts gaba in the brain. I noticed a huge difference with this stuff. 5 grams 2x a day on a empty stomach.


phenibut is by far the best for anxiety while creatine with NO is the best for energy imo.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Fish oil omega 3 - I take 1g a day. I notice less muscle tension which I think is a result of gad.


----------



## BulgarianPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

Rhodiola, Flaxseed oil and Acetyl-L-carnitine work like magic for me


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

Omega 3,6,and 9's, L-Theanine, DL-Phenylalanine, Gaba, and B-Vitamins


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Well It's two tablets. 

1 tab consists of glucosimine, chondroitin and MSM
1 tab consists of type 2 collagen (for soft tissue rebuilding)

Has drastically reduced joing pain from weight lifting.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Panic Prone said:


> creatine ethyl ester with nitric oxide boosters really gave me lots of energy and more energy equals better mood.
> 
> phenibut- when it kicks in it destroys all anxiety 2-4 grams once every few weeks
> 
> ...


Becareful. Nitric oxide is toxic and you can actually overdose and die on it. No worries with creatine though. Just drink plenty of water while on creatine.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

ABetterTomorrow said:


> creatine wont effect your hair falling out. Creatine is in foods we eat every day and it is naturally produced by the body. It doesnt effect your testosterone or DHT. These are the two horomones that can effect your hair falling out.
> 
> Perhaps it was just coincidence that you started balding around the same time you started taking creatine.
> 
> ...


Testosterone doesn't cause hair to fall out but the by-product DHT does. Not sure if I'm remembering right but some people I think produce more DHT waste than others causing hair to fall out. But it's not directly linked to testosterone so just because your balding doesn't mean you have more testosterone than others. Look at steroid users. Some of them have no increase in body hair and no increase in balding. Stay away from steroids and androgen. Haven't done any research into whether HGH (human growth hormone) causes balding.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IMO, only supps worth buying are creatine and whey


----------

